# TacX Antares Resistance Unit



## sayek1 (26 Nov 2010)

I have read that one of these resistance units is available for the Antares rollers.

On searching the internet the only place I can see it is Evans - discontinued. Does anyone know where you can get them from?

Thanks


----------



## e-rider (26 Nov 2010)

I ddin't know you could get them. And the picture on the Evans site is not of Antares rollers.

Can you not just use larger gears? Or are you already spining-out 54x11?


----------



## sayek1 (26 Nov 2010)

Hi, I didn't know you could either, but on reading an article in this months C+ it mentioned this was one of the good things about them!!! It was news to me.

I am not spinning out, but I reckon I could be in a few months time ......... maybe. Thought I'd ask anyway.

I really fancy some of those rollers that you can stand up on etc - but at £600 a pop there's no chance. Hope that over time they come down to a reasonable price and maybe become the norm - need some competition in the market.

Thanks K


----------



## Will1985 (27 Nov 2010)

Define spinning out... 170/180rpm? Also, 53x11 should provide a fair resistance. If you want more, a turbo is more reliable IMO. 

You can stand up on any rollers.....with practice. I wasn't confident at first but now I'm happy "sprinting" out of the saddle at 130rpm. I've never tried eMotions but I would have thought that the rocking motion would compensate for non-round pedal circles.


----------



## Chrisc (1 Jan 2011)

Will1985 said:


> Define spinning out... 170/180rpm? Also, 53x11 should provide a fair resistance. If you want more, a turbo is more reliable IMO.
> 
> You can stand up on any rollers.....with practice. I wasn't confident at first but now I'm happy "sprinting" out of the saddle at 130rpm. I've never tried eMotions but I would have thought that the rocking motion would compensate for non-round pedal circles.



170! My legs won't go at that lick. 155 is the fastest I've seen on the rollers. I'll ride no hands on them but not tried standing up yet? Sounds like I might end up on the deck shortly...


----------



## iannotts (9 Jan 2011)

just got my rollers only spinning max at 105 better than turbo trainer though can get heart higher on rollers,


----------

